# Hiring Numbers in NH



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

alright everyone well i am getting close to packing up my bags and start taking police tests down south. Reason being is i live in nj and i really want to be an NH cop but everytime i go up there to test the hiring numbers are 1,2,3 and at most 10. That is not alot considering 100 to 200 applicants. Down south the average numbers are 40, 50,maybe 60 each test. My question i am willnig to give NH one more try if anyone can tell me which departments are worthwhile for large hiring numbers. I do not want to go there again to test for some town where its political to get on in the first place and 2 or 3 is the usual hiring numbers. Info would be much appreciated. 

P.S i hear manchester puts on alot but is 10 alot out of 200 applictants?


----------

